# Getting Clown Loaches Too Small



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all, I am really into clown loaches but it seems I can't keep them. Every time I get a group, they get really skinny one at a time and die. This happens one at a time say over the period of a month. I have 1 out of a group of 6 that survived and is now about 3", plump and it would seem happy. I have another group of 5, that is down to 3 over the coarse of a month, slowly they have gone from healthy active fish to an increasingly skinny fish that just wants to sleep, and the eventually dies. So am I getting the too small, why are the suddenly, individually getting skinny then expiring. Please I need help or perhaps should I not get anymore clown loaches?

Doug


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

might want to list your water parameters, what your feeding and such to help with any diagnosis


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

My first thought is some kind of internal parasite, which would explain the rapid loss of weight, but it could also just be due to a loss of appetite as a result of something else. As mentioned above, the parameters of the tank, as well as a brief summary of your daily/weekly/monthly maintenance routines may give us a hint as to what is wrong.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. Tank size 20 G, 83 degree's, PH-7.0, NH3-0, NO2-0, NO3-weak 5. I started with a 25% WC with the appropriate amount of "Prime" once a week, after 2 weeks I increased this to 50%. Nutrafin Max flake food with an occasional pinch of NLS Growth (which they don't like, so I quit). 1 Clown is really sick and skinny and now the second clown is not eating, but still a regular body shape but is slowing down (seems a sign of things to come), and the third is just a pig. HTH

Doug


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I would not do 50% w/c. 25% should be sufficient. Try feeding something more appropriate than flakes for clown loaches, blood worms perhaps. JMO. Good luck.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Shell Dweller said:


> I would not do 50% w/c. 25% should be sufficient. Try feeding something more appropriate than flakes for clown loaches, blood worms perhaps. JMO. Good luck.


Good advice.


----------



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

IME, clown loaches need something meatier than flakes, as well as something that sinks closer to their preferred area (i.e., the bottom).

Mine did well on sinking carnivore/bottom feeder pellets with occasional bloodworms and ramshorns (their super fave!).

I definitely think changing the food will help.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well thanks to all that made comment, I fed them some frozen bloodworms and almost instantly they were slurped up. So I am off to the pet store to get more frozen bloodworms. How about frozen glassworms or is there any other suggestion. Its looking better! THANKS!

Doug


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Forgot to ask has anyone tried the garlic supplement that the LFS carries with any luck?

Doug


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Feed them a variety. Try feeding spirilina flakes, sinking pallet catfish food, boiled peas, boiled broccoli, cucumber, bloodworms and beef heart. 

Cheers


----------

